# Ferrari Workshop Photoshoot



## AshD (Apr 27, 2006)

I had the pleasure of shooting these beautiful cars this weekend:

1:









2:









3:









4:









5:









6:









More photos can be found at:
http://www.adimages.co.uk/italia-autosport/

and you can join us on Facebook at:
https://www.facebook.com/ADImagesUK


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Nice :thumb:


----------

